# Best Covid hospital in India (ideally Gujarat)?



## zizajaun (Sep 19, 2020)

What are the best Covid hospitals in Gujarat or India as a whole?

My friend's dad is in critical condition with Covid-19 in Rajkot, Gujarat. He's 67 years old and has a history of diabetes and heart issues. He's in the ICU on a ventilator, with atrial fibrillation, possible pulmonary embolism, and high oxygen needs. His current hospital doesn't have the necessary equipment (e.g. a CT scanner) to make accurate diagnoses, and according to UK doctors we have spoken to, they may not be giving him all of the best treatments (e.g. they aren't laying him prone or giving dexamethasone).

We enquired about repatriation to the UK (he is a dual UK/Indian national), but it looks like it would cost ~£80,000 and take several days to arrange. So we are looking into the possibility of moving him to a better hospital in India, ideally in Gujarat (e.g. Ahmedabad), but potentially further away (e.g. Delhi/Mumbai).

What are the best hospitals for severe Covid-19 cases? And what are the best companies for transporting him (potentially in an air ambulance)?

Someone recommended Apollo Hospitals, but the one in Ahmedabad is full.

Thanks!


----------

